# Mag parts



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get new springs and followers for XD9mm magazines?
I have had no luck finding what I need.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Springfield?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I looked at their sight but did not find them.
A few years back they changed their sight, it has all kinds of flash crap all over it now.
I can't find squat there any more. Before they made the change I could find what ever I was looking for. But now I get a huge head ache every time I go to their sight.

If you know where they are in that mess and could post a url it would help.
Thanks.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Call Springfield.

You may have to buy new mags.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Freedom1911 said:


> ... If you know where they are in that mess and could post a url it would help.
> Thanks.


Sometimes when looking for small parts like this from a gun manufacturer sight, a phone call works best.


----------

